# Sono un TROIO ...



## Paolo78mi (20 Settembre 2017)

Ebbene Si ... occhio non vede cuore non duole, ho deciso che le metterò le CORNA !

L'Amore non esiste, e se esiste magari prima o poi lo incrocerò sul mio percorso e me ne innamorerò perdutamente, in alternativa CICCIA, comunque per ora ho deciso che dopo 2/3anni di completa solitudine e di abbandono dopo questo periodo di buio completo, ho deciso di lasciarmi tutto alle spalle e di scendere a compromessi e di "accontentarmi" (si fa per dire). 

Abbandonare la vita virtuale il cellulare e dedicarsi di più alla persona che mi sta vicino... le Ex sono Ex e non contano più NULLA...

A Gennaio compirò 40anni e ne ho le scatole piene di perdere tempo dietro a persone occupate ed inconcludenti che mi fanno perdere tempo dietro ad aria FRITTA, star dietro a queste persone insoddisfatte della propria vita, negative al massimo... 
dietro a persone squallide chiacchierone polemiche narcisiste patologiche etc etc etc ... 

Ho deciso di creare un rapporto con una persona, un rapporto seppur effimero e falso, ma un rapporto che valga la pena coltivare. 
E se poi capiterà occasione di saltar nel letto altrui...beh che dire... 
Non mi tirerò indietro e racconterò una scusa...d'altronde la mia ex insegna :

MENTIRE, MENTIRE SEMPRE ANCHE DAVANTI ALL'EVIDENZA

Kiss
Paolo (che poi non è il mio vero nome)


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

abbellooooooo!!!!!!!!!! di troio ce n'è uno!
tzè!


----------



## MariLea (20 Settembre 2017)

Molto vago... ma hai un progetto
Hai conosciuto una single?


----------



## oriente70 (20 Settembre 2017)

Bella zi


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene Si ... occhio non vede cuore non duole, ho deciso che le metterò le CORNA !
> 
> L'Amore non esiste, e se esiste magari prima o poi lo incrocerò sul mio percorso e me ne innamorerò perdutamente, in alternativa CICCIA, comunque per ora ho deciso che dopo 2/3anni di completa solitudine e di abbandono dopo questo periodo di buio completo, ho deciso di lasciarmi tutto alle spalle e di scendere a compromessi e di "accontentarmi" (si fa per dire).
> 
> ...


ma chi e' la fortunella ? una nuova, nuova di zecca ?


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma chi e' la fortunella ? una nuova, nuova di zecca ?



Sta dicendo che colei che lo aveva sgamato qua non lo ha riconosciuto dal nome, e che non gli importa di essere stato scaricato, ma è aperto ai ritorni :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sta dicendo che colei che lo aveva sgamato qua non lo ha riconosciuto dal nome, e che non gli importa di essere stato scaricato, ma è aperto ai ritorni :carneval:


mi ero persa tutta la storia:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sta dicendo che colei che lo aveva sgamato qua non lo ha riconosciuto dal nome, e che non gli importa di essere stato scaricato, ma è aperto ai ritorni :carneval:


Grazie del riassunto, da solo non ce l'avrei mai fatta a ricollegare


----------



## Paolo78mi (20 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Molto vago... ma hai un progetto
> Hai conosciuto una single?


Si, ho conosciuto una DONNA Single... e dopo i primi approcci iniziali un po scontrosi .. adesso come adesso ho abbassato un po' la mia scorza dura e cosi ora come ora stiamo andando d'amore e d'accordo.

Questa DONNA è andata a riempire quel vuoto incolmabile... lei e la sua costanza e perseveranza nello starmi vicino ed il tempo che scorre inesorabile !!!

Cosi dopo mesi di alti e bassi ho deciso di buttarmici a capofitto... tenendo aperta una porticina verso la trasgressione... 
Anche se questa porticina non vi accedo spesso ultimamente... perche questa donna riesce a compensare a tutto ...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, ho conosciuto una DONNA Single... e dopo i primi approcci iniziali un po scontrosi .. adesso come adesso ho abbassato un po' la mia scorza dura e cosi ora come ora stiamo andando d'amore e d'accordo.
> 
> Questa DONNA è andata a riempire quel vuoto incolmabile... lei e la sua costanza e perseveranza nello starmi vicino ed il tempo che scorre inesorabile !!!
> 
> ...


ma il DONNA in maiuscolo starebbe a significare?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, ho conosciuto una DONNA Single... e dopo i primi approcci iniziali un po scontrosi .. adesso come adesso ho abbassato un po' la mia scorza dura e cosi ora come ora stiamo andando d'amore e d'accordo.
> 
> Questa DONNA è andata a riempire quel vuoto incolmabile... lei e la sua costanza e perseveranza nello starmi vicino ed il tempo che scorre inesorabile !!!
> 
> ...


Mi spieghi perché il tuo personaggio che mi sembra abbastanza risolto e felice debba stare sempre a sospirare verso un modello di vita che tanto non ti apparterrà mai? I leoni non sono fatti per stare in gabbia, a meno che non li addestri alla cattività fin da cuccioli. Te in coppia ci starai sempre male finché non conosci una che vive la trasgressione come te. e fidati che si calmano pure quelle dopo


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie del riassunto, da solo non ce l'avrei mai fatta a ricollegare


Paolo rischiara le mie giornate come un faro nella notte.

Ti sembra che non faccia attenzione a quello che scrive?


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi ero persa tutta la storia:carneval:


Perché non lo leggi con la dovuta attenzione!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Paolo rischiara le mie giornate come un faro nella notte.
> 
> Ti sembra che non faccia attenzione a quello che scrive?


addirittura 



Cielo ha detto:


> Perché non lo leggi con la dovuta attenzione!


vedo che non sono la sola ad esser distratta


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> addirittura
> 
> vedo che non sono la sola ad esser distratta



Hai ragione. Avevo inteso volesse immolarsi alla sua ex. Mmmmm.... Donna single 

No.... Ci ho preso uguale: sta tentando l'ultima carta con la ex  :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> . adesso come adesso ho abbassato un po' la mia scorza dura e cosi ora come ora stiamo andando d'amore e d'accordo.
> ..


È la cosa che avrei sempre voluto consigliarti da quando ti leggo, però vedo che ci sei arrivato da solo, e questo è un passo avanti molto importante!


----------



## Paolo78mi (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma chi e' la fortunella ? una nuova, nuova di zecca ?


Nuova nuova NO, è già stata SPANATA !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nuova nuova NO, è già stata SPANATA !!!


spanata ?! maremma paolo :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la cosa che avrei sempre voluto consigliarti da quando ti leggo, però vedo che ci sei arrivato da solo, e questo è un passo avanti molto importante!



Purché sia solo la scorza


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purché sia solo la scorza


sto navigando a vista sulla storia di paolo


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sto navigando a vista sulla storia di paolo


E' fantastico.

Ma dico, e mi rivolgo alla ex..... Ma come te lo sei lasciata scappare?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purché sia solo la scorza


Ah beh certo... Sotto scorza nulla deve cambiare


----------



## Paolo78mi (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sta dicendo che colei che lo aveva sgamato qua non lo ha riconosciuto dal nome, e che non gli importa di essere stato scaricato, ma è aperto ai ritorni :carneval:


No no nessun ritorno... tranquilli... lei lo sa benissimo ... O PARCONDICIO o nulla !!!

VOGLIO IL PARCONDICIO o NULLA !!!

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No no nessun ritorno... tranquilli... lei lo sa benissimo ... O PARCONDICIO o nulla !!!
> 
> VOGLIO IL PARCONDICIO o NULLA !!!
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



Mi pare un discorso serio.


----------



## danny (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No no nessun ritorno... tranquilli... lei lo sa benissimo ... O PARCONDICIO o nulla !!!
> 
> VOGLIO IL PARCONDICIO o NULLA !!!
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Roba buona oggi, eh.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> IL PARCONDICIO
> 
> :


Dicono sia un nuovo aperitivo caraibico che va molto sulla riviera romagnola, io non l'ho mai sentito, poi a me in quei posti con la mia età mi piglierebbero tutti x il culo

È buono?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Paolo rischiara le mie giornate come un faro nella notte.
> 
> Ti sembra che non faccia attenzione a quello che scrive?





Cielo ha detto:


> Perché non lo leggi con la dovuta attenzione!


  eh però!!! Zitta zitta


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh però!!! Zitta zitta


Ma scherzi?

Ma come si fa, dico io, a ignorare uno così...  :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Paolo rischiara le mie giornate come un faro nella notte.
> 
> Ti sembra che non faccia attenzione a quello che scrive?


Secondo me lo hai condannato diventare una celebrità tra quelli del pozzo.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?
> 
> Ma come si fa, dico io, a ignorare uno così...  :carneval:


Finirà che fai micio Mao Pucci pocci in privato pure con lui...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?
> 
> Ma come si fa, dico io, a ignorare uno così...  :carneval:


 non lo ignoro assolutamente, ci mancherebbe, se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarlo


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me lo hai condannato diventare una celebrità tra quelli del pozzo.


Ma che facessero.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me lo hai condannato diventare una celebrità tra quelli del pozzo.


il pozzo di san patrizio ?


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Finirà che fai micio Mao Pucci pocci in privato pure con lui...


Embe' ma ovvio dai... Uno in più.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No no nessun ritorno... tranquilli... lei lo sa benissimo ... O PARCONDICIO o nulla !!!
> 
> VOGLIO *IL* PARCONDICIO o NULLA !!!
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Seppuku.
Addio.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il pozzo di san patrizio ?


 no il pozzo del disagio


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma che facessero.


#trendsetter


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no il pozzo del disagio


aaahhhhhh ora pure su Paolo !!! porino spero di no


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> aaahhhhhh ora pure su Paolo !!! porino spero di no


 ma che scherzi? Secondo me tempo 10 minuti ed esci fuori che Cielo ci ha *sicuramente* scopato. Anzi no, lei voleva, lui no, lei ha stalkerato lui con 1000 messaggi gravissimi!  una che in pubblico dice che mi rischiara i giorni, che sa cosa dice in privatoh!


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma che scherzi? Secondo me tempo 10 minuti ed esci fuori che Cielo ci ha *sicuramente* scopato. Anzi no, lei voleva, lui no, lei ha stalkerato lui con 1000 messaggi gravissimi!  una che in pubblico dice che mi rischiara i giorni, che sa cosa dice in privatoh!


Embe' si. La regina degli scemi avrà da parlare. Che poi parli quando non serve, e taccia quando dovrebbe parlare, e' tutt'altro discorso. Sto ancora aspettando che riveli in chiaro cosa avrei scritto che poi avrei anche cancellato... Senz'altro cazzi miei, ma tant'è.
 E opla', che la merda torna indietro


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma che scherzi? Secondo me tempo 10 minuti ed esci fuori che Cielo ci ha *sicuramente* scopato. Anzi no, lei voleva, lui no, lei ha stalkerato lui con 1000 messaggi gravissimi!  una che in pubblico dice che mi rischiara i giorni, che sa cosa dice in privatoh!


capito  d altronde io sarei una tua groupie :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> capito  d altronde io sarei una tua groupie :rotfl:


Il che mi qualificherebbe senza dubbio con una rockstar. Interessante visto che riesco a stonare anche quando suono il campanello di casa!


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Embe' si. La regina degli scemi avrà da parlare. Che poi parli quando non serve, e taccia quando dovrebbe parlare, e' tutt'altro discorso. Sto ancora aspettando che riveli in chiaro cosa avrei scritto che poi avrei anche cancellato... Senz'altro cazzi miei, ma tant'è.
> E opla', che la merda torna indietro


Tecnicamente si chiama controdedurre


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il che mi qualificherebbe senza dubbio con una rockstar. Interessante visto che riesco a stonare anche quando suono il campanello di casa!


trovati un avatar da rockstar :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, ho conosciuto una DONNA Single... e dopo i primi approcci iniziali un po scontrosi .. adesso come adesso ho abbassato un po' la mia scorza dura e cosi ora come ora stiamo andando d'amore e d'accordo.
> 
> Questa DONNA è andata a riempire quel vuoto incolmabile... lei e la sua costanza e perseveranza nello starmi vicino ed il tempo che scorre inesorabile !!!
> 
> ...



Questa è una buona notizia,
le porticine sono sempre aperte anche quando pensiamo di averle chiuse a doppia mandata :carneval:
lascia che la vita scorra... al poi ci penserai poi.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> trovati un avatar da rockstar :rotfl:


 sono troppo affezionato al mio


----------



## kikko64 (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No no nessun ritorno... tranquilli... lei lo sa benissimo ... O PARCONDICIO o nulla !!!
> 
> VOGLIO _*IL PARCONDICIO*_ o NULLA !!!
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


IL PARCONDICIO ????

Vabbè essere maschilista convinto ma intanto si scrive separato PAR CONDICIO (sarebbe latino eh ..) e poi nell'uso italiano sarebbe anche al femminile LA PAR CONDICIO ...  

Con tutto quello che ci hanno rotto gli zebedei per anni con LA PAR CONDICIO in tutti i telegiornali come si fa a non saperlo ??


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> IL PARCONDICIO ????
> 
> Vabbè essere maschilista convinto ma intanto si scrive separato PAR CONDICIO (sarebbe latino eh ..) e poi nell'uso italiano sarebbe anche al femminile LA PAR CONDICIO ...
> 
> Con tutto quello che ci hanno rotto gli zebedei per anni con LA PAR CONDICIO in tutti i telegiornali come si fa a non saperlo ??


Il parcondicio scritto tutto attaccato è una antichissima tecnica di Kung Fu assimilabile ai 5 animali della montagna delle palle di nonno. Il suo segreto è scritto su una pergamena andata perduta è custodita in un luogo segreto e Paolo l'ha trovatah!
Wataaaaaaaa!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> IL PARCONDICIO ????
> 
> Vabbè essere maschilista convinto ma intanto si scrive separato PAR CONDICIO (sarebbe latino eh ..) e poi nell'uso italiano sarebbe anche al femminile LA PAR CONDICIO ...
> 
> Con tutto quello che ci hanno rotto gli zebedei per anni con LA PAR CONDICIO in tutti i telegiornali come si fa a non saperlo ??


:rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il parcondicio scritto tutto attaccato è una antichissima tecnica di Kung Fu assimilabile ai 5 animali della montagna delle palle di nonno. Il suo segreto è scritto su una pergamena andata perduta è custodita in un luogo segreto e Paolo l'ha trovatah!
> Wataaaaaaaa!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (21 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene Si ... occhio non vede cuore non duole, ho deciso che le metterò le CORNA !
> 
> L'Amore non esiste, e se esiste magari prima o poi lo incrocerò sul mio percorso e me ne innamorerò perdutamente, in alternativa CICCIA, comunque per ora ho deciso che dopo 2/3anni di completa solitudine e di abbandono dopo questo periodo di buio completo, ho deciso di lasciarmi tutto alle spalle e di scendere a compromessi e di "accontentarmi" (si fa per dire).
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2017)

In 7 anni di forum non ho mai saltato a piedi pari un utente senza leggerlo.
Grazie a [MENTION=6858]Paolo78mi[/MENTION] 
finalmente ho l'occasione di farlo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> In 7 anni di forum non ho mai saltato a piedi pari un utente senza leggerlo.
> Grazie a [MENTION=6858]Paolo78mi[/MENTION]
> finalmente ho l'occasione di farlo


Paolo e' divertente nelkesue esternazioni "naif"


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> In 7 anni di forum non ho mai saltato a piedi pari un utente senza leggerlo.
> Grazie a [MENTION=6858]Paolo78mi[/MENTION]
> finalmente ho l'occasione di farlo


Io sono innamorato della testa di Paolo

Fossi una donna sarei nella sua lista di vittime  :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> In 7 anni di forum non ho mai saltato a piedi pari un utente senza leggerlo.
> Grazie a [MENTION=6858]Paolo78mi[/MENTION]
> finalmente ho l'occasione di farlo


 io lo salto spesso, ma dipende più che altro dalla maiuscola inconsulta


----------

